# Matt Damon a MA State Trooper?



## mspdvldog (Jun 13, 2006)

He sure looks like a boot! His uniform is all f-ed up. Check out the trailer. This movie looks like it's going to be good.

http://www.darkhorizons.com/2006/departed/depart2.jpg

TRAILER:
http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/thedeparted.html

INFO on the movie:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Departed

OFFICIAL WEBSITE:
http://thedeparted.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Yes the way he looks in a uniform does look like garbage but the movie looks interesting.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

From the eye of a civilian the uniform looks fine.


----------



## maineprobation (Aug 10, 2006)

Ridiculous! Those guys are wearing the MSP breast badge on their winter service caps! Most likely the prop department could not find enough real MSP winter cap badges so they opted to use the current crop of (reproduction) MSP breast badges on the winter service caps. Damon looks like he's about to ask the DI if he can go potty!


----------



## maineprobation (Aug 10, 2006)

For the real purists: Damon's breast badge worn on his shirt is lettered MASS. at the top. Only Sergeant on up has MASS. at the top. All Troopers have a NUMBER at the top of their badges!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How come at the end of every episode of Jimmy Kimmel he says "my apologies to Matt Damon we ran out of time"


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Ridiculous! Those guys are wearing the MSP breast badge on their winter service caps! Most likely the prop department could not find enough real MSP winter cap badges so they opted to use the current crop of (reproduction) MSP breast badges on the winter service caps. Damon looks like he's about to ask the DI if he can go potty!


FYI...they are purposely using fake badges. There was recently an article in the Herald about movie crews using fabricated badges that look similar but are fake. It is apparently common practice to do so.

I actually helped my sister with a movie while she was in film school in NYC. I provided blue lights, uniforms, duty gear, etc. and the contact with the local PD where she was shooting to make them aware. They even came by and joined in the filming...it was pretty cool. I now can add "technical police advisor" to my resume.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Badge on his cover..no go

Nametag above the pocket...no go

I've seen some other pictures where his cross strap looks screwy and a few other issues.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We can relate. Lots of TV shows and movies get our badge and uniform wrong. Only a few get it right, i.e. Adam-12 and Dragnet. Sometimes that's a good thing. If the movie or TV show stinks and portrays us in a bad light, then I'm glad they get it wrong!


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

The MSP does not grant the right for the use of the uniform or the cruisers, that is why it is always off, the reason being once it is is used any film maker can use it any way they want without permission. Our uniform as well as yours should mean something, and should not be cheapenend, all of you as I , have worked hard for the privilege to wear the uniform. I enjoy as much as the next guy to watch a good cop movie, I think to instruct them as to the way an uniform is supposed to be worn is fine, but true uniforms should not be used. Just my 2 cents stay safe wear your uniform sharply and proud.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

bbelichick said:


> Badge on his cover..no go
> 
> Nametag above the pocket...no go


His tie clip is the wrong kind as well


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> We can relate. Lots of TV shows and movies get our badge and uniform wrong. Only a few get it right, i.e. Adam-12 and Dragnet. Sometimes that's a good thing. If the movie or TV show stinks and portrays us in a bad light, then I'm glad they get it wrong!


I hear that _The Shield_ intentionally used incorrect uniforms (different shields, shields on the wrong side, etc.) because either they didn't want to offend the LAPD or the LAPD objected to the portraial of it's officers in "Farmington" (based on Rampart).


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I agree with spdawg, the uniforms should look similar, but they should be slightly "off" just like the Marine uniforms in every movie I have seen especially "a Few Good Men" and "Rules of Engagement"


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

spdawg0734 said:


> The MSP does not grant the right for the use of the uniform or the cruisers, that is why it is always off, the reason being once it is is used any film maker can use it any way they want without permission. Our uniform as well as yours should mean something, and should not be cheapenend, all of you as I , have worked hard for the privilege to wear the uniform. I enjoy as much as the next guy to watch a good cop movie, I think to instruct them as to the way an uniform is supposed to be worn is fine, but true uniforms should not be used. Just my 2 cents stay safe wear your uniform sharply and proud.


Wasnt the MSP cruiser used in the movie "Mystic River" in a few scenes...Im sure if it was exact or not. Anyone know?


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

HPD104 said:


> Wasnt the MSP cruiser used in the movie "Mystic River" in a few scenes...Im sure if it was exact or not. Anyone know?


For Mystic River, The remember seeing the MSP cruiser driving in the beginning where it was going off the I-93 Fellsway exit.

But for this movie.. I guess the MSP didn't provide them with the cruisers?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Atleast the movie looks good.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

HPD104 said:


> Wasnt the MSP cruiser used in the movie "Mystic River" in a few scenes...Im sure if it was exact or not. Anyone know?


Yeah there were a few, including a crime scene truck..even one of the Airwings. Mystic River had it right down to the same pocket notebooks. From the trailer, also looks like a few in this movie as well.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

In "Mystic River", the uniformed troopers you see (and the cruisers) were, I believe, MSP. Any troopers you saw in the TV show "Spencer for hire" were MSP as well. The "bitched-up" uniform MD is wearing may be due to a lack of cooperation by the state, in light of the subject matter of the movie. Just speculation...

Oh, and that movie about the bomb squad that was set in Boston (Lloyd Bridges last movie?): the opening sequence at the Great Court at MIT...those cops were MIT cops.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

In Mystic River, the cruisers and uniforms were worn and driven by MSP personnel only, the actors were never in uniform. By doing this the MSP retains the rights and the uniform and cruisers can not be used. They can recreate something that looks like it but they cant use the exact uniform or cruiser. At least that is my understanding. As far as why this is important just look at Reno 911, entertaining yes, would I want to see my uniform portrayed in that manner, absofnkinglutly not. I am glad to see that LVMPD has protected themselves with a copyright. No department deserves to have their uniform cheapened in that manner, it chips away at the respect our profession holds. Our uniform demands respect and represents authority, law , order and safety to the citizens we serve, the person wearing it needs to secure that by his actions and his profesionalism, our departments need to recognize this and not allow our symbols to be exploited by Hollywood. Stay Safe.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Didn't they use real troopers in Me,Myself and Irene?


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

spdawg0734 said:


> In Mystic River, the cruisers and uniforms were worn and driven by MSP personnel only, the actors were never in uniform. By doing this the MSP retains the rights and the uniform and cruisers can not be used. They can recreate something that looks like it but they cant use the exact uniform or cruiser. At least that is my understanding. As far as why this is important just look at Reno 911, entertaining yes, would I want to see my uniform portrayed in that manner, absofnkinglutly not. I am glad to see that LVMPD has protected themselves with a copyright. No department deserves to have their uniform cheapened in that manner, it chips away at the respect our profession holds. Our uniform demands respect and represents authority, law , order and safety to the citizens we serve, the person wearing it needs to secure that by his actions and his profesionalism, our departments need to recognize this and not allow our symbols to be exploited by Hollywood. Stay Safe.


Thanks for the insight, I totally agree with what you, well put..


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

j809 said:


> Didn't they use real troopers in Me,Myself and Irene?


haha, what A funny movie.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Allegedly, the film is based on the exploits of ****** Bulger/Connelly; but instead of a crooked FBI agent, the "inside man" is a crooked MSP Trooper. Many of the CPAC guys who worked long and hard on the Bulger business, while the FBI constantly thwarted their efforts must be real happy about that little plot twist. Leave it to Hollywood to get it right!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SGT_GRUNT_USMC said:


> Here in the LVMPD..The uniform,patch,badge,patrol car design are all copyrighted.Even the name of our dept. "Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department" is copyrighted.That's why in movies and TV shows like "Las Vegas" and "CSI" we're referred to as "LVPD" instead of LVMPD.


Same thing for us, our badge and motto are also copyrighted, but that doesn't mean they can't use these things. It only means that they can't use them without permission so if the department doesn't approve of what they are doing, we can ex-nay our stuff.

Also, JoninNH, you are right. The Shield was originally going to be called, Rampart, but our department was "a bit" ticked about it and told them so. As far as why they put the badge on the wrong side of the chest, who knows? Looks pretty dumb to me.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Same thing for us, our badge and motto are also copyrighted


Yeah but with no patches and a badge that can be altered ever so slightly, the copyright is easy to get around. I suppose the cruisers would be more difficult. How about NYPD...they have more shows using their cars, uniforms, etc. "Thirdwatch" always seemed pretty accurate with their cruisers and uniforms, etc.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Allegedly, the film is based on the exploits of ****** Bulger/Connelly; but instead of a crooked FBI agent, the "inside man" is a crooked MSP Trooper. it to


Kinda like a Richard Schneiderhan character


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> I thought it was a remake of that 2002 Chinese film, "Mou gaan dou", or "Infernal Affairs"*:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0338564/
> 
> *


You are right, wtf? killjoy.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0407887/plotsummary


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> I thought it was a remake of that 2002 Chinese film, "Mou gaan dou", or "Infernal Affairs"*:
> *


Yup the storyline was taken from that film. Nicholson's character is based on Bulger, but honestly is anybody surprised about that? The guy is the most notorious crime figure in this area. Personally, I'm looking forward to the film. Scorsese films are usually excellent, and it has an awesome cast.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

csauce777 said:


> Yeah but with no patches and a badge that can be altered ever so slightly, the copyright is easy to get around. I suppose the cruisers would be more difficult. How about NYPD...they have more shows using their cars, uniforms, etc. "Thirdwatch" always seemed pretty accurate with their cruisers and uniforms, etc.


Third Watch was very accurate, the only differene I noticed was they all worked out of the "55th" Precinct in Manhattan, which does not exist.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I saw the cruisers used for this movie, when they were parked behind the State Courthouse at Cambridge Street and Staniford streets in Boston. This is also where many of the exterior filming took place. The cruisers were very OFF. The state seal was slightly different and the lettering was also different. The had a van also for a "mobile command" vehicle which was kinda ugly too. The BPD cruisers weren't too bad though. All of the lightbars were solid blue, no red and no takedowns/alleys. 

But it's a movie. People in Butte, North Dakota won't know or care about the difference. However, I agree with spdawg about uniform pride, but at the same token, I would want my uniform depicted correctly in film for pride.


----------



## maineprobation (Aug 10, 2006)

For Honor and Integrity, I'll take a Mass. State Trooper over an FBI agent any day of the week. The FBI's behavior in the Bulger case was disgusting. And, unfortunately, it's not an isolated incident with the FBI. The FBI from the beginning was given lots of unearned publicity. Most of the FBI's best busts resulted from good old fashioned police work on the part of Local and State Police Officers, not the over-glorified feds.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Very accurate movies are booring  cant wait to see it though


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


> Very accurate movies are booring  cant wait to see it though


Very accurate movies are boring, to some extent. I am however upset that it's MSP that's portrayed in a bad light and not the Fumbling Boobs International.


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

Little sidenote in case any WSC Alumni care(Westfield State) apparently there is a shot involving the MSP HQ or a Barracks in which one of the offices contains a Diploma and Coffee Cup with the WSC logo. Little tidbit, thats all folks


----------

